# you was rode hard and put away wet



## Rarjilof

Hola a todos, necesito ayuda con esta frase, he leído el post que hay de discusión en inglés y entiendo la frase, mi problema es que no hallo un equivalente en castellano que exprese lo que quiere decir razonablemente parecido.
El contexto es una película ambientada en el medio oeste norteamericano, un drama tremendo, la frase se la dice su tía a una chica que acaba de salir de la cárcel y está hecha unos zorros, física y emocionalmente. Se me ocurren comparaciones con fregonas, el utensilio, y el arrastre por los suelos, pero no sé muy bien cómo decirlo.
Si a alguien se le ocurre algo, os lo agradecería.

Un saludo,


----------



## greenheyes

Se me ocurre que la compara con un caballo que ha sudado galopando, y le han metido sin más en la cuadra, mojado. ¿ tiene sentido?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Estabas hecha un estropajo?


----------



## Rarjilof

Gracias a los dos. Greenheyes, eso es lo que yo entiendo que dice en inglés, lo que necesito es ponerlo en castellano y que tenga sentido para nosotros. En castellano no hacemos esa comparación.

Gracias, Oldy Nuts, algo con estropajo me parece bien, ahora necesito la primera parte de la frase. Es que es larga y no puedo poner una frasecita, necesito un poco más.
Se me ocurre algo como: "parece que te han dado una paliza y te han dejado para el arrastre" o algo así. Yo creo que más o menos lo tengo. Luego veré cómo queda cuando pase la imagen.

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Masood

Rarjilof said:


> Hola a todos, necesito ayuda con esta frase, he leído el post que hay de discusión en inglés y entiendo la frase, mi problema es que no hallo un equivalente en castellano que exprese lo que quiere decir razonablemente parecido.
> El contexto es una película ambientada en el medio oeste norteamericano, un drama tremendo, la frase se la dice su tía a una chica que acaba de salir de la cárcel y *está hecha unos zorros*, física y emocionalmente. Se me ocurren comparaciones con fregonas, el utensilio, y el arrastre por los suelos, pero no sé muy bien cómo decirlo.
> Si a alguien se le ocurre algo, os lo agradecería.
> 
> Un saludo,


What does that mean?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Parecía que habían trapeado en piso contigo?
¿Te veías como una hamburguesa a medio cocer?


----------



## Rarjilof

Masood said:


> What does that mean?



Estar hecho unos zorros es estar hecho polvo, para el arrastre. Es estar muy, muy mal a cualquier nivel, puede ser físico, pero también emocional. De paso, creo que me he contestado a mí misma cuando he hecho la pregunta. Puedo poner: "estás hecha unos zorros".


----------



## Masood

Rarjilof said:


> Estar hecho unos zorros es estar hecho polvo, para el arrastre. Es estar muy, muy mal a cualquier nivel, puede ser físico, pero también emocional. De paso, creo que me he contestado a mí misma cuando he hecho la pregunta. Puedo poner: "estás hecha unos zorros".


Thanks. I'm very familiar with _estar hecho polvo_, but the _zorro _expression had me foxed.
Cheers


----------



## Amapolas

Rarjilof said:


> De paso, creo que me he contestado a mí misma cuando he hecho la pregunta. Puedo poner: "estás hecha unos zorros".


Estoy de acuerdo. Pero me quedaría con hecha polvo, que se entiende también fuera de España.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Creí que querías algo más largo...


----------



## pachanga7

Rarjilof said:


> El contexto es una película ambientada en el medio oeste norteamericano, un drama tremendo, la frase se la dice su tía a una chica que acaba de salir de la cárcel y está hecha unos zorros, física y emocionalmente.


Tampoco es una frase muy usada en inglés, más bien es una metáfora. Dado que está ambientada la película en el medio oeste norteamericano, ¿no quieres conservar la referencia vívida a los caballos? Suena muy impactante en inglés y sería una lástima perder eso. Tal vez algo parecido a estas frases:

Te espolearon recio y la manta quedó corta.
Te montaron como caballo y la guardaron mojada.
Te dieron con espuelas y a la caballeriza sin limpiar/secar.


----------



## SydLexia

"primero te machacan y luego te abandonan en/te echan a la calle" ??

syd


----------



## pachanga7

"you was rode hard"--la gramática es idiosincrásica


----------



## duvija

No se puede traducir literalmente, claro. La gramática trata de ser muy coloquial (o hasta regional, e incluso clasista).


----------



## aztlaniano

Me exprimieron y luego me dejaron tirado como unas bragas.
En cuanto a la gramática, lo correcto sería "You *were ridden *hard". Se refiere a un caballo, obligado a galopar mucho y que está metido en establo todo sudado.


----------



## gdiaz

Parece que te hubieras caído en una mata de combos y quedaste p'al gato.
Estos son chilenismos:
Caerse en una mata de combos (puñetazos): recibir una paliza.
Quedar para el gato : muy maltrecho/a


----------



## gengo

pachanga7 said:


> Tampoco es una frase muy usada en inglés, más bien es una metáfora.



I've heard it used a number of times.  Most often, it was used to refer to a person who had had a hard life, or a woman who had been badly used by the men in her life.  The image is of a poor horse who not only was ridden hard, but was stabled without being properly brushed and cared for.  In a person, this would be someone who had the look of being beaten down by the world or some situation.


----------



## Rodal

Rarjilof said:


> Hola a todos, necesito ayuda con esta frase, he leído el post que hay de discusión en inglés y entiendo la frase, mi problema es que no hallo un equivalente en castellano que exprese lo que quiere decir razonablemente parecido.
> El contexto es una película ambientada en el medio oeste norteamericano, un drama tremendo, la frase se la dice su tía a una chica que acaba de salir de la cárcel y está hecha unos zorros, física y emocionalmente. Se me ocurren comparaciones con fregonas, el utensilio, y el arrastre por los suelos, pero no sé muy bien cómo decirlo.
> Si a alguien se le ocurre algo, os lo agradecería.
> 
> Un saludo,



La frase que expones está mal redactada, debiera decir algo así (as if you were talking to the horse) " They rode you hard and put you away wet" Te cabalgaron duro y te guardaron mojado. No existe frase alguna en español que sea equivalente pero yo diría "la vida te maltrató y no recibiste cuidados/ no tuvieron miramientos contigo".


----------



## gengo

Rodal said:


> La frase que expones está mal redactada, debiera decir (as if you were talking to the horse) " They rode you hard and put you away wet"



Yes and no.  It is a set phrase, and the dialectical "rode" is never changed, just as we do not correct the phrase "If it ain't *broke*, don't fix it."  However, the "was" of the original is a dialectical variation that is not usually included in the phrase, so it is normally "You look like you *were* rode hard and put away wet."  Saying "ridden," although grammatically correct, sounds out of place here, since it is a set phrase.


----------



## Dominick_Destine

Pues, para empezar no seria "You were rode hard and put away wet"....?

Pero bueno, esta frase denota el uso de X y el desgaste de X mediante el proceso que se llevo  acabo. Traducir de manera literal seria imposible. Uhh, I honestly am wracking my brain thinking of an equivalent of expression but none have came to mind, sorry.

Edit:
The closest I could come up with is;
"Todo por servir se acaba"

Which is a slightly less cynical version of the original posters phrase.


----------



## aztlaniano

gengo said:


> Most often, it was used to refer to a person who had had a hard life, or a woman who had been badly used by the men in her life.  The image is of a poor horse who not only was ridden hard, but was stabled without being properly brushed and cared for.  In a person, this would be someone who had the look of being beaten down by the world or some situation.



Yep.


----------



## aztlaniano

Amapolas said:


> hecha polvo,





Rarjilof said:


> "estás hecha unos zorros".


Esas, como algunas otras entradas, no captan la idea, que es de haber sido abusado por alguien.


----------



## pachanga7

gengo said:


> I've heard it used a number of times.  Most often, it was used to refer to a person who had had a hard life, or a woman who had been badly used by the men in her life.


Debería ser de uso más extentido en el oeste, y como yo nunca he vivido allí...

Sigo pensando que sería una lástima convertir caballos en zorros o lo que sea, y no veo por qué no traducirlo literalmente, creo que la idea se entiende por sí y por el contexto, ¿no? Me gusta la sugerencia que hizo Rodal, por muy sucinta que sea: Te cabalgaron duro y te guardaron mojado

Menciono la gramática porque se trata del habla de la región y también estaría bien si la traducción utilizara una gramática propia a los vaqueros hispanos o españoles si hay.


----------



## gengo

pachanga7 said:


> Sigo pensando que sería una lástima convertir caballos en zorros o lo que sea, y no veo por qué no traducirlo literalmente, creo que la idea se entiende por sí y por el contexto, ¿no? Me gusta la sugerencia que hizo Rodal, por muy sucinta que sea: Te cabalgaron duro y te guardaron mojado.



I agree, because the context is an American movie, and it is natural for the subtitles to reflect American Western speech.  In other contexts, a literal translation might not be appropriate.


----------



## chileno

Te usaron como estropajo y más encima te pusieron de vuelta en el closet sin limpiarte...


----------



## broken tree house

A tí te pasó como a los caballos arrieros, te hincaron las espuelas a más no poder y sin más te enjaularon todo sudado y sediento.


----------



## Rodal

broken tree house said:


> A tí te pasó como a los caballos arrieros, te hincaron las espuelas a más no poder y sin más te enjaularon todo sudado y sediento.



 ¡me gusta!


----------



## gengo

broken tree house said:


> A tí te pasó como a los caballos arrieros, te hincaron las espuelas a más no poder y sin más te enjaularon todo sudado y sediento.



I think that is just too long.  Especially if the translation is for subtitles.


----------



## Rodal

How about (tomando las palabras de broken tree house): Te hincaron las espuelas hasta no dar más y luego te guardaron todo sudado.


----------



## k-in-sc

Since the movie is set in the Midwest, not the old West, it's probably not necessary to preserve the cowboy talk for the Spanish version.


----------



## helenduffy

Te pasaron por la quilla.


----------

